# The People of Wal-Mart



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Has anyone else seen this site? A photo gallery dedicated to the more unusual creatures of Walmart submitted by passerby.

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/

Definitely a good laugh. Who knew Captain America shopped there?


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

walmart attracts the undesirables


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

That's awesome...?

I love at christmas when walmart is open 24 hours. Going in at 3 in the morning is like stepping into another world, one where dignity, class, and self-respect have no place.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I _really_ wish I could smoke a blunt with "Tough Guy".


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome website.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG that's sooo mean lol!!

(but funny) am I a horrible person?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, it's not right to laugh, but you do see some strange people in and around Wal-Mart sometimes and you can't help it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

LOVE this website! Their Facebook page has a lot of awesome pictures too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*BLING!*:lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

lol. I am still laughing at that goat picture. How did a goat get in Wal-Mart?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

wtf? someone had fun with the crazyglue while their parents weren't looking


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

That is so amazing! There are no words to describe some of the pictures on that site.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh wow. I never pushed the previous page button. Very funny site.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> *BLING!*:lol


lol, around here you kinda need to do something like that to your bike or it gets stolen when you leave it out too long. Painting it or putting tape on it kinda makes you safe from bike theft. Obviously you don't need to make it THAT ugly :lol

There's a lot of weird people at walmart


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

this site made me lol so hard
however, it also made me very ashamed of humanity as a whole :no lolol


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

That's funny. I like how most of the are from the South, and a lot from Kentucky.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i didn't really think making fun of large people was very nice at all. making fun of things like hilarious looking cars is much less cruel imo lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't want to laugh too hard.

I'm probably on this site somewhere.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

this makes me even more proud to be a canadian. the people you see in the wal marts around here look pretty normal compared to that ****.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I know it's a joke news channel, but there is some truth to it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Isn't this kind of what we get for saying "Give us your poor, your tired, your huddled masses longing to be free."?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm actually tempted to go to Wal Mart just to see if I can get any crazy pics. $100 gift card reward is tempting.

Though I don't know how I'd beat half the photos on the site...


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Now you know why I shop at Wal-Mart and not Macys. So I can fit in and feel better about myself. Seriously.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> I'm actually tempted to go to Wal Mart just to see if I can get any crazy pics. $100 gift card reward is tempting.
> 
> Though I don't know how I'd beat half the photos on the site...


I was thinking the same thing. I've seen some really bad, strange things at Wal-Mart(which is why I hardly go). Too bad I didn't know about this site the day I saw these girls walking around in bathing suits and flip flops. I figure that it's usually a pretty site for guys, but somehow, I knew this wasn't.


----------

